# Took the wife out target shooting.......



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

So I got the wife to take a MA firearm safety course the other week so she would feel more comfortable around guns in the house etc...This past Sunday she mentioned going and trying out my P99 .40...Of course I said sure...any excuse to go out and put some rounds down range...I tried to get her to hold the targets for me...wasnt happening...after asking her to do that she wouldnt even hang the targets for me...damn...my cover was blown so now I had to pretend I wanted to get her involved in one of my hobbies..haha...

seriously though, took her out, showed her a few techniques and proper stance, and talked her through it...she did unbelievable...oh yeah...it was her first time with a handgun (shot a black powder once when she was a kid)...she shot about 40 times...I would say roughly 80% of her shots were all within 5-6" of the bullseye, with a few stragglers about 8" out...WTF...so I stood to her rear while she continued to shoot waiting for a gun barrel to swing around and nail me..haha...I was amazed at how good she did on the first time out...

Heres the best part...after going out and shooting, she says "Maybe we should go out and get one for me"...which is great...get her a 9mm, then I have a few choices to bring to the range..also she doesnt have her license yet so anything we buy goes under my name...another bonus...so I think Im gonna find a good compact that fits her hand well,...she likes the feel of my P99 .40, so I was thinking of sticking with the Walther and getting the P99C AS in 9mm...now I wont have to beg to go out and buy rounds...as half of them will be for her gun..!!:mrgreen:


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Better be careful! My wife started out the same way, went to sporting clays matches with me for a year and one day asked if she could try- now I have to have a good day to beat her! She went from E class to AA in just over a year. Now she shoots my F class rifles around here on weekends, and is talking about entering a match this spring.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

It sounds like you could be at the beginning of good times with your wife doing something you both like. That's great. You might consider letting her be the driving force in picking out her new gun. If she handles and maybe even shoots several different guns I bet she picks something other than the exact model you think is best for her. Plus, if she has one that is truly hers, maybe she'll really take to this gun thing and you can get another for yourself without pretending it's for her.:mrgreen: I'm bustin yer balls a little, but you get my drift. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

Get her a 9mm for her proper gun and a 22LR for plinking...cheaper too in the long run and she can get to target shoot down the basement with the proper equipment you can easily buy at wally's world should you not have time to go to the range with her.

:buttkick:


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with all the above posts, I hope when I'm married my wife will be like that :mrgreen:


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

My wife got her Concealed Carry Permit but now she can't find a gun she likes. She loves to shoot. Thinking about just buying her a Glock 26 for valentines day.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

My wife went to the range once..She shot really good (as her father and brothers were all into guns).. I thought that she liked it, when asked again if she wants to go, she always come up with execuses, it is her polite way of saying no thanks, I did it once for you but I am really not enthusiatic about it.. I am counting on my 16 yrs old daughter now to be my shooting partner, but it looks like she is following mom's footstep. Well, I did my best. 

Good for you.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I see many NEW guns in the future. :smt082


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

I was also surprised how well my wife did the first time I took her to the range. Her groupings were tight and she loved shooting. We started to go to the range together fairly often but it seems the more she goes the worse she is getting. I don't understand it, lol


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

Brought the wife to a good gun shop in the area that I hadnt yet been to last Saturday, figured if I could get her to come, might be able to get her antsy enough to get something (if there was something she liked and felt comfortable with). Well she liked the look and feel of revolvers from her safety class she took a few weeks ago, so she was rally eyeballing a couple of those. She was looking at the 357 snubnose model 442 (hammerless) .....yeah...so I say oh no, she'll fire it once and hate it...not a range gun...she'll never shoot again, luckily the gunshop owner backed me up and I steered her towards something a little more forgiving. Shes looking for a 9mm semi now, but havent purchased yet..maybe this weekend??:smt023


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

You guys find something for her yet? Just curious to see what gun was settled on.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

My wife said she wanted to update from her H&R 9 shot 22 convertable. I've been trying to steer her towards the Lady Smith 9mm semi. I had it almost in the bag until she was watching over my shoulder
and spied a PINK Sig Mesquito. So now she's set on that, and I'm wont be playing with a sweet S&W 9mm.
I cant see myself shooting a PINK pistal.


----------

